# 5007 for LV4-26!



## la reine victoria

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S!​ 
*JEAN-MICHEL*​ 
View attachment 3690​ 

 Always a pleasure  ​ 




LRV​


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, Jean-Michel. Your posts are always interesting and a joy to read.


----------



## carolineR

Bravo Jean-Michel. Ce modeste présent pour ta collection personnelle ... mais en vrai aficionado, je suis sûre que tu l'as déjà.


----------



## LV4-26

*your majesty* : please receive the expression of my profound respect and gratitude.  ...Well...what I mean, actually, is thanks a bunch...  
*Nun-Translator : *Thanks for your questions. I always learn a lot from trying to answer them. And I just love learning.
*CarolineR : *Non, je ne l'avais pas celle-là. Je n'ai pas toutes les photos de Siggy. D'ailleurs, même si j'adore cette actrice, ma véritable idole, c'est Ellen Ripley (le personnage). En tous cas, merci, c'est une belle photo.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pour le zigoto du Nostromo : bravo ! 


(*) mon outil préféré de dessin "animé" est encore en panne, grrr... ! Tu n'as donc droit qu'à un screenshot statique.


----------



## Bonjules

Toujours un grand plaisir, LV4!
Merci.


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias LV4-26!!! 

Mei


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Jean-Michel !
Pour ce postiversaire, je te propose un nouveau pc


----------



## la grive solitaire

*FÉ**LICITATIONS ET BRAVO, JEAN-MICHEL! *

Et pour fêter ça, une petite pizza, et la musique des sphères... 

 http://www.flickr.com/photos/94503874@N00/250944607/ 


 

​


----------



## Fernando

Thank you for your posts.


----------



## fenixpollo

Looks like you've reached the Outer Rim, J-M.  Congratulations!


----------



## anangelaway

Ohhh ! How could I miss it ?!!!  

Féliciations Jean-Michel. Me still, one of your admirers... Merci 5000+ fois ! 

​ 
*Bravo ! *​


----------



## geve

Que te dire cette fois-ci... Peut-être ceci : Si ton plumage se rapporte à ton ramage, alors cette petite Sigourney a de l'avenir. Sans mentir. Et si comme dans la fable tu tiens en ton bec un fromage, n'aie crainte : personne ici ne te dira de la fermer, ta boîte à camembert !    Félicitations Jean-_Mimi_.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Eh oui c'est toi, not' Jean-Mimi
Çui qui n'fait point les choses à d'mi
De cinq mille messages à dix mille
il n'y a qu'un pas, te fais pas d'bile !_

Mes félicites, mon pote !


----------



## LV4-26

*KaRiNe* : 
Le zigoto
Du Nostromo
Te dit "Chapeau
Pour le chromo".
*Bonjules* : Merci à toi, je vais essayer de mériter tes compliments.
*Mei *: Te agradezco mucho tu amables palabras
*zaby* : merci beaucoup du cadeau. Je veillerai néanmoins à ne pas trop  m'approcher de l'écran. Un coup de mâchoire rétractable et hop ! Plus de Jean-Mimi.
*la grive* : merci pour la pizza et pour le disque. Je pense que Mr Spock aurait fait un tabac à la Starac avec ses oreilles pointues et ses sourcils en accent circonflexe à l'envers.
*Fernando* : Heartiest thanks for joining in.
*fenixpollo* : let's see...
"this is commercial vessel Nostromo. Do you read me, Antartica?"
"......".
Yes, looks like I've reached it.
*Notre ange bien-aimé* : merci infiniment. Là, je suis carrément cramoisi de confusion. Je conserve mon interprétation perso, loufoque et erronée de ton pseudo : Where is John? Oh, at least 4 angels away.
*geve* : et tu crois que je vais ouvrir un large bec? tu me prends pour une bille? On m'a déjà fait le coup une fois ! 
*egueule* : 


> Eh oui c'est toi, not' Jean-Mimi
> Çui qui n'fait point les choses à d'mi
> De cinq mille messages à dix mille
> il n'y a qu'un pas, te fais pas d'bile !


Merci à toi, c'est très mimi.
Je l'ai, depuis longtemps, admis :
Ce s'rait prodige qu'on assimile
Autant de fois mon vain babil.*

* Je voulais faire la dernirère rime en "Pat Bill" pour rester au plus près de la tienne (genre, _comme dirait Pat Bill_), mais c'était trop tiré par les cheveux.


----------



## Outsider

Félicitations, LV4-26.

J'aime beaucoup lire vos postes, et moi aussi, j'aime Sigourney Weaver et les films de la série _Alien_ !

Voici un lever du soleil pour vous.


----------



## LV4-26

Outsider said:


> J'aime beaucoup 1. lire vos postes, et moi aussi, 2. j'aime Sigourney Weaver et 3. les films de la série _Alien_ !*


Résultats de notre test de la page 84.. Si vous avez coché les trois réponses ci-dessus, vous êtes, sans contestation possible, des personnes au goût très sûr. 
Merci infiniment, Outsider.

*avec une nette préférence pour le premier, j'espère.


----------

